# The use of despre and fara



## mikasa_90

_Hello.
I'm studying about it:

1)despre=about

I don't want to speak about me

Nu vreau sa vorbi despre mine

2) fara= without

I go to school without the car

Eu duc la scoala fara la masina

Is it so?
_


----------



## OldAvatar

You've got  right the _despre _and_ fără _parts. Unfortunately, other fragments of the phrases are wrong. I guess you should have more practice on conjugation's and accusative lessons._
I don't want to speak about me!
_Nu vreau să _*vorbesc *_despre mine.
_ I go to school without the car.
_Merg la şcoală fără maşină.


----------



## mikasa_90

Thanks for the help, so can I open new topic for other phrases for my practice on conjugation's and accusative lessons? Or deranjez?


----------



## OldAvatar

Nu cred că deranjezi!


----------

